# already feeling my uterus above pelvic bone?



## jenmcn1

So I'm a little surprised, at only 6 weeks I can feel my uterus just above my pubic bone...seems SO early to me, but maybe I'm feeling this already because its my 3rd baby? Anyone else?!!


----------



## Skywalker

jenmcn1 said:


> So I'm a little surprised, at only 6 weeks I can feel my uterus just above my pubic bone...seems SO early to me, but maybe I'm feeling this already because its my 3rd baby? Anyone else?!!

I felt mine at 8 weeks. I still haven't been able to find out if having been pregnant before but miscarrying would count as a previous pregnancy in terms of making the uterus come up faster, but this is my second pregnancy in that regard. My midwife confirmed that it is normal but said it is a bit peculiar, maybe baby is just growing faster or maybe there are twins.


----------



## Mannie89

I've always wondered... how do you feel your uterus?? Do you push on your belly and feel it on the outside? Or is it something you can feel on the inside, like how you can feel your ovaries? Silly question but this is all new to me. :)


----------



## jenmcn1

Mannie89 said:


> I've always wondered... how do you feel your uterus?? Do you push on your belly and feel it on the outside? Or is it something you can feel on the inside, like how you can feel your ovaries? Silly question but this is all new to me. :)

From the outside, locate your pubic bone, and above that as your uterus grows, it will feel hard. If this is your first pregnancy you won't feel this until the end of the first trimester.


----------



## Mannie89

jenmcn1 said:


> Mannie89 said:
> 
> 
> I've always wondered... how do you feel your uterus?? Do you push on your belly and feel it on the outside? Or is it something you can feel on the inside, like how you can feel your ovaries? Silly question but this is all new to me. :)
> 
> From the outside, locate your pubic bone, and above that as your uterus grows, it will feel hard. If this is your first pregnancy you won't feel this until the end of the first trimester.Click to expand...

Oh ok! I tried to feel around for mine and of course, I can't feel it yet. I'm only 6 weeks and this will be my first baby. Thank you! :)


----------



## Skywalker

Yes, exactly like jenmcn1 said, you start at your tailbone and press, not incredibly hard but hard enough you can feel the bone, then slowly move up, pressing, and you'll either feel a soft area immediately after the bone, which means your uterus is still behind the public bone, or you'll feel something very hard, it felt like a rounded disc when I found the edges of it. Very hard indeed. Don't be surprised if you cramp a little bit afterwards lol. I did, and I cramped when my doctor did it, too.


----------



## Kelly_11

I was literally just thinking that today! Felt it this morning when I was lying in bed and thought what the heck!!! Lol. Glad I'm not the only one to be thinking I was going crazy or something! Must be those third babies. ;-)


----------



## justhoping

jenmcn1 said:


> So I'm a little surprised, at only 6 weeks I can feel my uterus just above my pubic bone...seems SO early to me, but maybe I'm feeling this already because its my 3rd baby? Anyone else?!!

Im nurse in ER but before this was a nurse in an OB office and know for fact
there is noway to be feeling your uterus above the pelvic bone at 6 weeks...yes bloat can push things up and out but not that...you would be feeling probably your large intestines, since your pregnant it maybe harder...

the uterus doesnt go above the pelvic bone till 12 weeks maybe a bit after for some...but definitely not at 12 weeks...though fun to think it maybe. Even after consecutive babies. At six weeks the in order for the doctor to feel it they would squish all the way down and back from inside to outside and then up....it so far in, down small and back at this point..

im sorry if this may disappoint you.


----------



## Skywalker

justhoping said:


> jenmcn1 said:
> 
> 
> So I'm a little surprised, at only 6 weeks I can feel my uterus just above my pubic bone...seems SO early to me, but maybe I'm feeling this already because its my 3rd baby? Anyone else?!!
> 
> Im nurse in ER but before this was a nurse in an OB office and know for fact
> there is noway to be feeling your uterus above the pelvic bone at 6 weeks...yes bloat can push things up and out but not that...you would be feeling probably your large intestines, since your pregnant it maybe harder...
> 
> the uterus doesnt go above the pelvic bone till 12 weeks maybe a bit after for some...but definitely not at 12 weeks...though fun to think it maybe. Even after consecutive babies. At six weeks the in order for the doctor to feel it they would squish all the way down and back from inside to outside and then up....it so far in, down small and back at this point..
> 
> im sorry if this may disappoint you.Click to expand...

That's actually not true. You can feel it and a number of factors can cause the uterus to move up above the pubic bone earlier than 12 weeks. My doctors actually physically felt mine and corroborated my findings of my uterus above my pubic bone at 8 weeks. My midwife says that it can happen, it's not that everyone progresses at the same exact rate in pregnancy. Having a few pregnancies before your current one is one factor, multiples could be a factor, a small pelvic area where the uterus outgrows is a factor, etc. So I really don't like when someone comes around and says, "Because of a text book and my own personal experience, your experience is wrong." because in this instance, that is not true. It is most COMMON, I'd say, to have it move up from 12-14 weeks, but it absolutely can move up before then. Both my doctor AND my midwife told me that, so I am apt to believe them over something on Google lol. I don't mean to be combative, I am just saying, it is absolutely 100% possible.


----------



## justhoping

Skywalker said:


> justhoping said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jenmcn1 said:
> 
> 
> So I'm a little surprised, at only 6 weeks I can feel my uterus just above my pubic bone...seems SO early to me, but maybe I'm feeling this already because its my 3rd baby? Anyone else?!!
> 
> Im nurse in ER but before this was a nurse in an OB office and know for fact
> there is noway to be feeling your uterus above the pelvic bone at 6 weeks...yes bloat can push things up and out but not that...you would be feeling probably your large intestines, since your pregnant it maybe harder...
> 
> the uterus doesnt go above the pelvic bone till 12 weeks maybe a bit after for some...but definitely not at 12 weeks...though fun to think it maybe. Even after consecutive babies. At six weeks the in order for the doctor to feel it they would squish all the way down and back from inside to outside and then up....it so far in, down small and back at this point..
> 
> im sorry if this may disappoint you.Click to expand...
> 
> That's actually not true. You can feel it and a number of factors can cause the uterus to move up above the pubic bone earlier than 12 weeks. My doctors actually physically felt mine and corroborated my findings of my uterus above my pubic bone at 8 weeks. My midwife says that it can happen, it's not that everyone progresses at the same exact rate in pregnancy. Having a few pregnancies before your current one is one factor, multiples could be a factor, a small pelvic area where the uterus outgrows is a factor, etc. So I really don't like when someone comes around and says, "Because of a text book and my own personal experience, your experience is wrong." because in this instance, that is not true. It is most COMMON, I'd say, to have it move up from 12-14 weeks, but it absolutely can move up before then. Both my doctor AND my midwife told me that, so I am apt to believe them over something on Google lol. I don't mean to be combative, I am just saying, it is absolutely 100% possible.Click to expand...

well what I learned in school, what i saw and learned at work and what I experienced with my 11 pregnancies and 7 m/c and 4 live births, what I learned from friends and family experiences as well.. Unless you have fibroids or tumor there is noway the uterus is above the pubic bone at 6 weeks. I think some authorities may humor a patient and say well anything can happen. But in the end the truth is that unless you have something like a tumor or fibriod and large ones at that, there really is noway and I feel that telling people and them then finding out as the pregnancy progresses it wasnt, I see many many a women get severe depression thinking one thing then to find out another. Rather then know the truth. So you see its not all textbook. If you wish to believe it, then that is up to you then no I cannot tell you it doesnt happen. But the truth is , unless there is other circumstances it doesnt.


----------



## reebee1979

Mine popped up above pelvic bone at 9 weeks this pregnancy (apparently). .and that was according to my OB..not something I felt for or questioned. I can't imagine why he would tell me so if it wasn't true..I think he'd know if the circumstances needed exploring. He mentioned body and internal shape being individual cause I said "should it b that high yet".. so I'm sorry. . The girls are right..I'm living proof lol.


----------



## jenmcn1

Thx everyone, its definately not a tumor or fibroids, I don't have any medical issues. I can definately feel the uterus above the pubic bone.its only about an inch above the bone, and hard. And there's no mistakening what it is. Just thought it was funny, that I can feel it this early. I haven't had an u/s yet, so for all I know it could be multiples...who knows. I've heard of many women feeling it this early after multiple pregnancies...so who knows...our bodies really are amazing...muscle(and our bodies in general) have memory. So that's what I'm attributing it to.


----------



## ItsAWonder

Jen - I have worked in reproductive health for years as well. Some women do pop up early especially if you are on your third pregnancy. Of course, 6 weeks is very early, but not impossible. Everyone is different. It's exciting! Congratulations!!!


----------



## jenmcn1

Thank you ItsAWonder!


----------



## shaslove

I can feel mine-1st pregnancy.


----------



## winterbabies3

I started feeling mine around 10 weeks and this is my third=) pretty neat!


----------



## ladyV84

Hi Jen, 

I think I remember you from third tri with our last pregnancies? Did you have a baby July 2012? 
I am too pregnant with our third :) 

Xxxx


----------



## Al Syr

I have been trying to feel for mine but I still have pudge left over from previous pregnancies so I dont know if its my accumulated fat or my uterus :dohh:


----------



## mummof1

I feel like I can feel something very hard too whatever it is it's there already ! Right above my pubic bone .. I'm bloated so who knows !


----------



## KandyKinz

I trained as a midwife and it's definitely not unheard of for a uterus to become palpable early on in the first trimester. 

Usually, 6 weeks is pretty extreme, but it can happen. However, I wouldn't totally discount the idea of fibroids or an ovarian tumour/cyst until you have an ultrasound as oftentimes both present themselves with no symptoms and poor health certainly isn't a pre-requisite for either. 

I personally had that experience with my second baby. At 8 weeks, my uterus was well above the pubic bone. Can't remember exactly where, but it turned out I had a VERY large (4-5 inches in diameter) dermoid tumour on my ovary. It was benign as they usually are, but had I not had gotten pregnant and had an ultrasound we would have never known until it had gotten even bigger and started to cause problems. 

Third baby, I measured 'normally'. My uterus reached the pubic bone around 11 weeks. Was at my belly button by 20... 

Now this fourth is throwing me for a loop again. Uterus reached the pubic bone around 7 weeks. By 9 weeks I was measuring 14 weeks. And now at 12 weeks my uterus is palpating 19 weeks. Just one finger under my belly button. No medical explanation was found on ultrasound and my dates were confirmed... so it happens.


----------



## thexfadingpat

I couldn't really tell myself, but my midwife could feel my uterus at my 10 week appointment. She even asked if I was sure on my LMP date as it was pretty high for being 10 weeks.


----------

